# Cheapest 125g ever!!



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok well Ive been looking for a used 125g for a while now. Little luck so far. Well 2 weeks ago a member listed that petsmart had there 125g on sale for 249.00. Well after thinking about it, I decided to take the 40 min drive to pricematch and get the tank for a mere 249.00 That also included hood, lights, and glass tops. Glass is 1/2 inch thick and has a lifetime warranty. Well I got there and I talked to a manager and he made a few calls. Came out 10mins later and informed that the tank was actually even more discounted at a crazy price of 199.00.







Not sure how long this applies so hurry up! Hopefully another P-fury member can score this crazy deal.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet dude, thanks for sharing. Im not in the market for a tank, but im sure someone is. thats a crazy deal, esp with lights and such.
congrats... post pics once u set it up.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

that's an awesome deal, if only I had the $ & extra space I would jump on this in a second.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

SeedlessOne said:


> Ok well Ive been looking for a used 125g for a while now. Little luck so far. Well 2 weeks ago a member listed that petsmart had there 125g on sale for 249.00. Well after thinking about it, I decided to take the 40 min drive to pricematch and get the tank for a mere 249.00 That also included hood, lights, and glass tops. Glass is 1/2 inch thick and has a lifetime warranty. Well I got there and I talked to a manager and he made a few calls. Came out 10mins later and informed that the tank was actually even more discounted at a crazy price of 199.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I pissed. I bought mine for so much more. Is yours an Oceanic though??


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Most of petsmarts tanks are all glass..


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> Most of petsmarts tanks are all glass..


The tank is top fin. I was surpirsed at the quality of the tank, as I have some of there smaller tanks=suck, thin glass. Will post photos as soon as the damn sand settles that I just put in the tank. I called the manager and talk to him about the stand that now doesnt have a tank sitting on it. He gave that to me for 250, which is too bad. Took back a powerhead I pricematched for 19.00. Of course took the 
store price at 39.00. Total stand price-210. 410 bucks for a new 125 with stand, hood, and glass tops works for me.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

right now at my store our 150 wide tank is on sale for 399 for tank hood and lights. the stand is also 179. on top of all of that i get a 15% discount. i might be picking it up within the next week or so for my rhom.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

If the Petsmart where I lived had big tanks, and had this one, I would go buy one right now. I don't even need it, but I'm sure I could find a place for it.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are a few pics I snapped. Crappy pics but you get the pic.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I have to say I beat that deal. Someone who desperately needed to get rid of stuff as they were moving, sold me a 125 gal with everthing you listed for $100. Been setup for 3 months now in excellent condition housing a 13 inch rhom!


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

p doggy ur a lil bitch. u probally dont have sh*t. ur word is trash here without pics


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> p doggy ur a lil bitch. u probally dont have sh*t. ur word is trash here without pics


Hey dont ruin someone else's topic go make your own, thats pretty childish and isn't needed, not here not anywhere ! ! !

Great grab seedless one need any help with your wet/dry or overflow let me know feel free to pm me.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Anybody know if this is still going on? I dont even really need one or know what I would put in it but why the hell not right?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Well great deal picking up a used tank for 100 bucks. 400 for my setup is still worth every penny. Anyway your post was very useless.....

Petsmart is not carrying 125g tanks anymore so any left are marked down to sell. Should still be going on. Bluffton SC Petsmart is where I got my tank. I would have your local petsmart call them and see if that can get a price match of 199.00. Paramus NJ Petsmart has there on sale for 249 and that includes tanks, lights, glass tops. Still not a bad price. Good luck scoring a tank.

Thanks for the wet/dry help....I need it. I will be PMing you with a few questions probably.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I will call around my local petsmarts and see if any of them have any 125s, where are you getting this 199 price match figure though? So I have something to present to them for the lower price.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> Well I have to say I beat that deal. Someone who desperately needed to get rid of stuff as they were moving, sold me a 125 gal with everthing you listed for $100. Been setup for 3 months now in excellent condition housing a 13 inch rhom!


For someone who can't afford to get their camera fixed you sure got a lot of larg fish to maintain you must not only have amazing aquaria skills but budgeting skills as well.

Good for you Seedless for finding such a great bargain.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats a sweet deal







.
I've seen just glass tanks for $250.
Atleast u got the hood and covers, etc.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL. great pickup. Last year when I first got into biggish tanks I foolishy spent 1600 dollars on a new complete 90 gallon setup from Big Als. If only I had known.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

dangmatic said:


> p doggy ur a lil bitch. u probally dont have sh*t. ur word is trash here without pics


Wow...Jumped on that muther f*cker like a starving tiger on a deer.

Yeah pdog that is a good deal on a used tank. However, thats a used tank.
I gotta say that is probably the best deal I've heard of on a new 125 with lights/lids.


----------

